# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Deze planten zorgen voor een goede bloedsomloop

## FRANCOIS580

*Deze planten zorgen voor een goede bloedsomloop*

We worden met zijn alleen ouder. Dat is uiteraard prettig zo lang we zelfstandig kunnen functioneren en in ons doen en laten niet afhankelijk worden van anderen. Ouder worden heeft echter ook vele nadelen. Onze gezondheid laat het meer en meer af weten en allerlei leeftijdsgebonden kwaaltjes als (chronische) vermoeidheid, geheugenverlies, hoge bloeddruk en slechte bloedsomloop steken de kop op. Wanneer we met de gevolgen van ons natuurlijk ouderdomsproces geconfronteerd worden grijpen we massaal naar pijnstillers en of naar andere geneesmiddelen. Die zijn in de meerderheid der gevallen niet eens nodig. Geneesmiddelen en pijnstillers doen in vele gevallen zelfs meer kwaad dan goed. De natuur biedt ons vele planten en kruiden om de gevolgen van ons verouderingsproces te beperken. Welke planten zijn nuttig en dus doeltreffend om vervelende ouderdomskwaaltjes te voorkomen of de symptomen ervan te verzachten? 

De vergrijzing van onze maatschappij heeft spijtig geniet niet alleen voordelen. Naast meer ernstige aandoeningen die voor het grootste deel leeftijdsgebonden zijn krijgen we met de leeftijd ook meer en meer met leeftijdsgebonden kwaaltjes af te rekenen die in de meerderheid der gevallen met eenvoudige middelen kunnen voorkomen worden of de symptomen ervan te verzachten. Vooral de natuur bied ons vele oplossingen. Kruiden en planten zijn onze beste partner om de ontwikkeling van veel voorkomende ouderdomskwaaltjes te vertragen. Welke kruiden en planten zijn dan het meest doeltreffend om zo lang mogelijk gezond te blijven en zelfstandig te kunnen blijven wonen?

*Gebrekkige bloedsomloop: pijn in onderbenen*
Een van de meest voorkomende leeftijds gelinkte kwalen is ongetwijfeld een slecht functionerende bloedsomloop. Hoe ouder hoe groter het risico voor veneuze insufficiëntie. Heb je geregeld te kampen met pijn in je (onder)benen tijdens het stappen en kun je enkel weer verder nadat je enige tijd hebt gerust? Dan is de kans zeer groot dat je te kampen hebt met een verminderde bloedtoevoer naar je benen. De pijn is afkomstig van je spieren. De problemen ontstaan als gevolg van vernauwingen of verstoppingen in de slagaders van je benen, of slagaderverkalking. Bij de geringste inspanning ontstaat dan een tekort aan zuurstof in de spieren van je benen en/of armen. Verzuring van je spieren is daarvan het gevolg.

*Symptomen die wijzen op een slechte doorbloeding in armen en/of benen zijn:*
• Koude voeten
• Het verdwijnen van de onderhuidse vetlaag in je armen en/of benen.
• Het verdwijnen van de haargroei op je voeten en/of je tenen.
• Verdikking van je teennagels (kalknagels).
• Tragere groei van je nagels.
• Een verminderd of zelfs volledig gevoel in je benen.

*Een verstoorde bloedsomloop is meestal leeftijdsgebonden. Andere risico facoren zijn:*
• Roken
• Hoge bloeddruk
• Diabetes
• Een te hoog cholesterolgehalte in je bloed
• Overgewicht
• Gebrek aan lichaamsbeweging

*Extra tips van de homeopaat:*
De homeopaat heeft verschillende kruiden en planten ter beschikking om hieraan te verhelpen:.../...

Lees verder...

----------

